

Good idea or bad? - vee180

I have an idea to build a real estate news website that auto aggregates articles, blog posts, twitter and facebook posts etc web-wide and melds it with readily available statistical news such as govt housing reports, property value reports etc. Would also contain a simple way for users to build and compile graphs, reports etc Good for analysts, investors, real estate agents.  What do people think about this? Does it already exist?
======
kpak130
Honestly, it sounds too common and I'm sure there are several websites
offering similar services. If you want to stick with the real estate concept,
making websites or software for special groups may work better. For example,
you can focus on potetial foreign investors trying to buy real estates in US
or build something for real estate brokers and agents.

KP

